# Lee Chadwick Vs Zelg Galesic



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Good luck to MMA Factory and UK MMA Forums Sponsored fighter Lee Chadwick Fighting on the main Event of OMMAC tommorow night

OMMAC match maker and promoter Chris Zorba has pulled off another Great Card

OMMAC 9 FIGHTCARD- First fight 7.15pm- doors 6.15pm

1. FW LIAM BENNET V DANNY SWEENEY

SWANSEA PREDATORS 3-6-0 NEXT GENERATION 2-0-0

2. FW STUART DAVIES V GREG SEVERS

ELEMENTS MMA 6-7-0 KAOBON 2-0-0

3. WW RUSSEL SMITH V GAVIN STERITT

G4MMA 4-1-0 WOLFSLAIR 2-1-1

4. WW LEWIS LONG V STE HODGESON

G4MMA 2-1-0 NEXT GENERATION 1-0-0

5. LW KAY SHAKES V RICHIE DOWNES

SWANSEA PREDATORS 4-1-0 KAOBON 4-1-1

6. WW ARUNAS KLIMAVICIUS V AARON WILKINSON

ANTANAS GYM 2-1-0 WOLFSLAIR 6-4-0

7. WW MATT ROSS FRANCOMBE V DANNY ROBERTS

G4MMA 2-1-1 NEXT GENERATION 1-0-0

interval

8. LW MIKE WILKINSON V UCHE IHIEKWE

ATHERTON 4-0-0 KAOBON 3-0-0

9. FW MATTHEW JONES V CHRIS FIGHGOLD

SWANSEA PREDATORS 3-3-0 NEXT GENERATION 3-0-0

10. FW PETE MCGURK V SHAY WALSH

BUSHIDO NOTTINGHAM 5-2-1 LANCASTER MMA 5-0-0

11. MW AURIJIUS KERPE V CARL NOON

ANTANAS GYM 9-10-0 KAOBON 6-1-0

12. WW DARIUS KUNCEVICIUS V MIKE HUGHES

ANTANAS GYM 0-1-0 NEXT GENERATION 1-0-0

13. 73KG MARTIN BEGLEY ROB SINCLAIR

ANTRIM MMA 14-12-0 KAOBON/PREDATORS 9-2-0

14. MW ZELG GALESIC V LEE CHADWICK

LONDON SHOOT FIGHTERS 9-5-0 INDEPENDANT 10-6-1


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome card man, OMMAC never fails to deliver


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

some great match ups. Really looking forward to Uche bringing in the W


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

All the respect in the world to Lee for stepping up to such a big challenge, but Zelg is world class and that KO was excellent.

The Uche vs. Wilkinson fight was good, first round went as I expected but Mike really impressed me with his finish in round two.

There's a report here:

UK MMA Events | OMMAC 9: Enemies | Your MMA


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Spoke to Lee this morning he is ok and getting back to training straight away. Looking forward t his next fight. Zelg was so cool with the KO it was scary, he knew as soon as it landed it was over


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone got any videos of the KO? :happy:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Should be up on p4tv.com soon


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Just aswell i upgraded my P4 account a couple of weeks ago  Cheers fella!


----------

